# Searching for a Reputable Standard Poodle Breeder in CA, NV, AZ, or UT



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Check out Desert Reef poodles in Utah.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Johanna said:


> Check out Desert Reef poodles in Utah.


I've seen pictures of their dogs on the internet. They're beautiful.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Susie at Lido was helpful to me when I lived in that region of the country. I've recommended her to others here and everyone's come back with positive things to say about her and her dogs.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Happy'sDad said:


> I've seen pictures of their dogs on the internet. They're beautiful.


That’s what I was going to say. Gorgeous dogs.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Desert Reef wouldn't give me the time of day. Funnily enough, Maizie's DNA test showed that most of her relatives are of Desert Reef breeding  

Out of your list, I would only recommend pursuing Lido since it sounds like you don't agree with the large volume of dogs that Ash's produces, and Brienwood's policy seems ridiculous to me, as I believe in free speech.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

noodlesandpoodles said:


> Is that common for breeders, or is this an anomaly?


I’ve never encountered a clause like that personally, but I do recall another member mentioning something similar. Perhaps it was the same breeder? I hope so, as this would be a very disturbing trend.


----------



## noodlesandpoodles (9 mo ago)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Desert Reef wouldn't give me the time of day. Funnily enough, Maizie's DNA test showed that most of her relatives are of Desert Reef breeding
> 
> Out of your list, I would only recommend pursuing Lido since it sounds like you don't agree with the large volume of dogs that Ash's produces, and Brienwood's policy seems ridiculous to me, as I believe in free speech.


Thanks so much for your reply! I'm currently considering Lido and Desert Reef. If it's okay, what do you mean by Desert Reef wouldn't give you the time of day? Did they never get back to you?


----------



## noodlesandpoodles (9 mo ago)

Johanna said:


> Check out Desert Reef poodles in Utah.


Desert Reef's dogs are so beautiful! And St. George, Utah holds such a special place in my heart. I'm hoping to get in contact with Karen soon and inquire about any upcoming litters.


----------



## noodlesandpoodles (9 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’ve never encountered a clause like that personally, but I do recall another member mentioning something similar. Perhaps it was the same breeder? I hope so, as this would be a very disturbing trend.


Yeah I was really uncomfortable by that clause. Sharlene was super nice over the phone, but that statement in the contract definitely rubbed me and my family the wrong way.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

noodlesandpoodles said:


> Yeah I was really uncomfortable by that clause. Sharlene was super nice over the phone, but that statement in the contract definitely rubbed me and my family the wrong way.


I’m especially concerned by the mention of Facebook Messenger, which is a private, person-to-person messaging platform. Plus text and email??

It’s one thing to want to prevent smear campaigns from disgruntled owners or vindictive folks in general. But attempting to control what people say in private correspondence crosses all sorts of lines.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

noodlesandpoodles said:


> Thanks so much for your reply! I'm currently considering Lido and Desert Reef. If it's okay, what do you mean by Desert Reef wouldn't give you the time of day? Did they never get back to you?


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## PNWPoodleMom (Nov 7, 2021)

My 8-month-old female Standard "Addie" is a Lido pup and I had a good experience with this breeder. Prior to placing a deposit, I did a lot of research on this forum and elsewhere and learned that Susie is a well-regarded, long-time breeder. I was happy with our communications while I was deciding on a breeder, during temperament testing and selection, and preparing for "gotcha day" in November. I traveled by air to pick her up and they were very flexible about arrangements to help my tight schedule work well. My pup is happy and healthy. I am pleased to recommend Susie and her partners in Lido. Best wishes in your search!


----------



## noodlesandpoodles (9 mo ago)

Thank you so much for all the replies! Karen at Desert Reef got back to my family and we're currently filling out a puppy questionnaire! 🥰


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

noodlesandpoodles said:


> Is that common for breeders, or is this an anomaly?


I have seen this a few times in all the sites/contracts I've read thru. It has the feel of a breeder who's been stung by an unhappy buyer, whether warranted and provable or not. That said, I also find it very off putting.


----------



## LynnB739 (Jun 28, 2021)

I'm a little late, but both my Sophie and my sister's mini are from Marie at Ash's Mystical Poodles. I really liked working with Marie and was very pleased with the entire experience.


----------



## Labeille (Jul 14, 2018)

noodlesandpoodles said:


> Thank you so much for all the replies! Karen at Desert Reef got back to my family and we're currently filling out a puppy questionnaire! 🥰


Karen has beautiful poodles and she is as reputable a breeder as they come. 

Sharbelle: I had the same response you had, which was none. She goes to all of the shows and actually handles a lot of other dogs as well, and so any puppies that she has are typically whelped and/or raised by her “team”. I’m sure this is why you did not hear back from her.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Just spent a lot of time with Susie at PCA! We have known each other for over 30 years. She dose a great job!


----------

